# How to stop display of "interrupt storm detected on "irq256"; throttling interrupt.."



## sappi (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello.
Running FreeBSD 8.2 as of right now.
Each time someone is ddosing my BSD servers i am attaching KVM and all i see is "interrupt storm detected on "irq256"; throttling interrupt source" line after line without stop.
Can not even login as a user to find information about the attack.
How do i disable such messages completely so i can at least do something with a server through KVM during the attack?
Thank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 13, 2012)

Press alt-f2 to switch to the second virtual terminal.  Log in there.  Press alt-f1 to switch back to the default virtual terminal.  There are others, all the way up to nine in a normal install.  It's best not to use the first one for your normal work because of the log output.


----------

